# Filter noise...



## howardish (9 Oct 2008)

Evening all, 
I am looking at buying a Fluval FX5 or Eheim Professional 3 Thermo to supplement the Tetratec 1200 on my 300l.

I am pretty much open to any suggestions but the main point i would like advice on is how noisy are they? It will be sitting next to the tank, which is about 2 foot from my bed on the girlfriends side. It is important that it is quiet..an electrical hum is okay, obviously not too loud but acceptable as i get this from the EX1200 anyway.

Any suggestions or recomendations are welcomes   

Thanks, Howard


----------



## Superman (14 Oct 2008)

I would say my JBL Cristal Profi e1500 is rather quiet, John Starkey was amazed how quiet it was for the size of it.
I've never had another external so don't know how to compare it.


----------



## keymaker (15 Oct 2008)

howardish said:
			
		

> I am looking at buying a Fluval FX5 or Eheim Professional 3 Thermo to supplement the Tetratec 1200 on my 300l.


Two quick thoughts.
1. You might want to know about some leaking issues with the FX5 posted on this forum (I never owned one, so no personal experience here). 
2. I would recommend buying a Hydor ETH 300 external heater and a regular Eheim instead of the Thermo version. It works better. (My Eheim2222 and 2028 are really silent)


----------



## JamesM (15 Oct 2008)

keymaker said:
			
		

> howardish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure its the FX5 leaking being talked about? I haven't read this here iirc...


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2008)

I don't know, but I would imagine the FX5 would be noisey?  It's a big beast.  Garuf might be able to comment, I believe he had 2!


----------



## keymaker (15 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> You sure its the FX5 leaking being talked about? I haven't read this here iirc...


I found the original link here. It is a description and its update made by "taksan" on the bottom of that page. I remember somebody (maybe Clive?) linking this from the UKAPS forum with an advice to consider it... I hope I remember well...


----------



## howardish (16 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all your replys guys.

I have decided against the FX5, i have read mixed reviews on it and therefore will probably not choose that now.

Also, as someone suggested, i already have a Hydro 300 external heater, and have been looking at the Eheim 2078 pro 3 electronic. I have heard plenty of praise reviews on it and me, loving my gadgets, it seems awesome.

Does anyone have one of these? Does anyone know if they come with bits like hosing as i did read they dont come with a spraybar, which i would like. 

Hope you can help (you usually can!! dont let me down now   )

Thanks, Howard


----------



## Themuleous (16 Oct 2008)

I have the eheim 2080 which is the non-electronic version of the new 2078 I believe.  Very good filter but it does hum a bit even in the cabinet, but its not as noisy as the tetra 2400 I ran for a week and I too found mixed reviews about the FX5.  You might want to considered having two filters on the tank to get the 3000lph that is the desirable flow, or add a power head.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (16 Oct 2008)

The fx5 I tried out was quiet, really quiet, totally inaudiable in the day it was only at night you could hear the very faintest of hum. hope this helps.


----------



## howardish (17 Oct 2008)

Hi sam, i am also running a Tetra1200 on it. currently that is all i am running along with a 600lph powerhead.

However, i have started to notice, about 2 weeks after set up that it is just inadequate for the tank and i need something bigger & more powerful.

Im away all weekend so il probably think it through next week...in the meantime, more suggestions welcome =]

Thanks, Howard


----------



## keymaker (17 Oct 2008)

howardish said:
			
		

> have been looking at the Eheim 2078 pro 3 electronic. I have heard plenty of praise reviews on it and me, loving my gadgets, it seems awesome.


Did you have a chance to read those comments on the 2078 "Terminator" 3 electronic filter? That some respectable folk just don't like the idea and would not pay extra for a filter that supposedly "thinks"...  Not that I have anything against the big guy. Almost all owners are absolutely happy with it.


----------



## howardish (28 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

just wanted to make a reply to this as to what i have decided.

I ordered an eheim 2078 professional 3e 'terminator' P) filter and it arrived today

Ordered it with 8l of media - the little balls and the small ceramic tubes.

I must say it was so easy to set up, the only problem being the sheperds crook was too small and didnt actually reach the surface of the water when put over the edge of my Rio 300. I solved this by simply putting a bit of tubing on the end which bent and allowed the spraybar to be fitted straight along the back wall..easy.

Anyway the filter...once its installed its a doddle to get running, a few pumps and then plug it in, the brain of the filter does the rest. It is sooo much stronger than the tetratec 1200, which i have running on the opposite end...i know its rated higher anyway, but its not just a little higher, its so much better..and the ex1200 isnt even full with media!

I must also comment on the noise..it is almost silent except for a quiet hum. It is quieter than the ex1200 on both aspects - electronic hum and water sloshing noise!

I know its only been set up for a few hours but so far i must say im very impressed..il just have to see how it fairs in the long run with all the random gadgets it has!

Thanks, Howard


----------

